# Michigan cougar sighting



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Tried to post the video of the newly recorded one of a cougar in the U.P. Wouldn't work. The DNR has confirmed the video is authentic and confirmed the cougar in the area. Will try to post video in a bit.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.detnews.com/section/videonetwork?bctid=1157636092001 Hopefully this works !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

My mobile broadband crapped out so it wouldn't play but they are there, Mikes wife saw one cross the road one day.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh they are here...just no real proof yet.

But this trail cam video is all over the news tonight....big news for Michigan. I am not holding my breath for an open season though.

They are guessing he came from the west, of course. The video I saw, it looks like he is wearing a collar ???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The cat in Toms post is wearing a collar.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I did not view his post untill after I posted mine comment. I caught it on the news and it was the same footage. Saw it only the one time and thought...hmmmm did I see a collar ?

Well that will tell where he came from.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Or if he's been there all along.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Time for your DNR to own up I think!?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I didn't notice the collar until someone pointed it out to me. Wonder what's up with that. Apparently someone turned tigger loose.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Just like the lion that was hit and killed earlier this summer. I am guessing this one came the west. But what is funny is why was there a collar on that one too ? There are a lot of lions out west. Just ask Dave or other mountain guys.

With that said who knows...someone with money, time, and the disire to release some cats might have caught some drugged them, collared them drove them to Michigan and released them. I think I could handle doing that if I really wanted to.

Or...perhaps it was the government all along. And it was they who introduced coyotes out here ?? Hmmm...I doubt it. But then we do have Area 51 just ask Chris.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Does Chris have a story about area 51 ? I'm not sure why someone would want to release cats in MI. especially with collars. It would take years to breed a sustainable populaton. I'll put my money on the Gubment.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah I do too...but they totally deny it.

Yes Chris has photos of Area 51. He was at the bar and served by Martians.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

On a call said:


> Yeah I do too...but they totally deny it.
> 
> Yes Chris has photos of Area 51. He was at the bar and served by Martians.


Shoot it and then you would probably find out for sure, if you take the collar home--or leave it at an enemy's house!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That was Roswell New Mexico, not dry lake Nevada.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> That was Roswell New Mexico, not dry lake Nevada.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

On a call said:


> Yeah I do too...but they totally deny it.
> 
> Yes Chris has photos of Area 51. He was at the bar and served by Martians.


No Brian, he was served MARTINIS.......


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha...love it.



Mattuk said:


> That was Roswell New Mexico, not dry lake Nevada.


Ha ha...well they are both in the south west







.

Always wondered if he got lost.


----------

